

Twitter/Evan Williams is hiring a "Founder Associate" - evn
http://twitter.jobscore.com/jobs/twitter/founderassociate/bQJwJGQfOr3zBkaaWP50_m
<i></i><i>About Us</i><i></i><p>Twitter is defining a new form of communication that is touching people's lives across the world. We are small but well-funded and building a company to last. We are currently a team of 25 and looking for a few key people who will help take us to the next level.<p><i></i><i>About this Job</i><i></i><p>This is a unique opportunity for an ambitious, multi-talented individual who wants to see the inside of a fast-moving startup and work closely with the founders. The ideal candidate is a future entrepreneur or executive who is willing to work hard and do a wide variety of non-glamorous tasks for a year or two in order to get their foot in the door, learn, and make connections. You will work directly with Twitter CEO Evan Williams and co-founder Biz Stone with the simple goal of saving them time. Which means: The level of work you'll do is only limited by your capabilities. Are you capable of: Designing a presentation? Researching a market? Creating a financial model? Great, as long as you're also willing to make copies and run errands. Essentially, you should be overqualified to be an assistant, but not have a problem doing assistant-like tasks. In exchange, you'll get unique visibility into a unique company, a great learning experience, and the chance to move on to do many other things (in Twitter, or elsewhere—with a strong endorsement).<p><i></i><i>Requirements</i><i></i><p>* Excellent written communication skills<p>* Strong computer skills (spreadsheets, word processing, presentations, email)<p>* Highly organized and efficient<p>* People person with tact and diplomatic instincts<p>* Track record of trying things<p>* Extreme trustworthiness<p>* Strong interest in business and, particularly, technology startups<p>* Broad knowledge of the Internet industry<p><i></i><i>About working at Twitter</i><i></i><p>Twitter offers competitive salaries and full benefits, including health, dental, vacation, 401k, and stock options. We work in a bright, sunny office in San Francisco. And you'll be joining a unique group of experienced folks who are doing their best work to create something great.<p>The position is full-time and is based in San Francisco and will report to the CEO.
======
evn
Jobscore is having some problem. Here's the text:

 __ _About Us_ __

Twitter is defining a new form of communication that is touching people's
lives across the world. We are small but well-funded and building a company to
last. We are currently a team of 25 and looking for a few key people who will
help take us to the next level.

 __ _About this Job_ __

This is a unique opportunity for an ambitious, multi-talented individual who
wants to see the inside of a fast-moving startup and work closely with the
founders. The ideal candidate is a future entrepreneur or executive who is
willing to work hard and do a wide variety of non-glamorous tasks for a year
or two in order to get their foot in the door, learn, and make connections.
You will work directly with Twitter CEO Evan Williams and co-founder Biz Stone
with the simple goal of saving them time. Which means: The level of work
you'll do is only limited by your capabilities. Are you capable of: Designing
a presentation? Researching a market? Creating a financial model? Great, as
long as you're also willing to make copies and run errands. Essentially, you
should be overqualified to be an assistant, but not have a problem doing
assistant-like tasks. In exchange, you'll get unique visibility into a unique
company, a great learning experience, and the chance to move on to do many
other things (in Twitter, or elsewhere—with a strong endorsement).

 __ _Requirements_ __

* Excellent written communication skills

* Strong computer skills (spreadsheets, word processing, presentations, email)

* Highly organized and efficient

* People person with tact and diplomatic instincts

* Track record of trying things

* Extreme trustworthiness

* Strong interest in business and, particularly, technology startups

* Broad knowledge of the Internet industry

 __ _About working at Twitter_ __

Twitter offers competitive salaries and full benefits, including health,
dental, vacation, 401k, and stock options. We work in a bright, sunny office
in San Francisco. And you'll be joining a unique group of experienced folks
who are doing their best work to create something great.

The position is full-time and is based in San Francisco and will report to the
CEO.

------
jonursenbach
The mention of making a financial model cracked me up.

------
bootload
_"... Essentially, you should be overqualified to be an assistant, but not
have a problem doing assistant-like tasks ..."_

Startup founder qualities.

 _"... People person with tact and diplomatic instincts ..."_

Qualities not usually found in hackers.

------
jacobscott
I would be interest in what kind of applicants you get for this kind of ad,
especially from your posting HN (assuming evn=twitter.com/ev). Seems like a
nice chance to work with senior people, but it seems like it would be a rare
hacker who doesn't mind running errands and fetching coffee.

I hope jobshare tracks referrer URLs so you can see where applicants are
finding the ad.

~~~
evn
There's a separate Office Manager. This isn't quite like that, and the
benefits are better than doing YC. ;-)

No, I'm another Evan.

~~~
fallentimes
> _This isn't quite like that, and the benefits are better than doing YC. ;-)_

The revenue models are similar, however. ;P

------
babul
I don't understand why they have advertised this position given the network of
people they know, talent they already have access to, and lists of exceptional
that must be referred or apply all the time.

I hope they find that hidden rough diamond. It will be very interesting to see
the person that is taken on this position and how they fare.

------
davidu
That sounds absolutely miserable. These kinds of opportunities can not be
forced.

The candidate who seeks this role is the wrong candidate to hire, in my
experience.

------
AlexeyMK
Would't the experience of actually founding a start-up be a more valuable way
to spend two years then working as an intern/executive assistant in a
successful one?

~~~
sgrove
Think of it more as an investment of time, in preparation of founding your own
start-up. Accelerated networking, powerful names associated with you, etc.

It's not bullet-proof, but there are worse ways to prepare yourself and your
reputation for launching a new venture.

------
demandred
the real evan williams: <http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=evhead>

------
paul9290
Did they just not remove the creator of Twitter .. possibly get rid of him?

Maybe this is a coy way to bring him back on?

~~~
jhancock
I think they switched jobs, ev become CEO and the other guy became chairman. I
guess neither of them is good at fetching coffee.

------
aneesh
Seems like an internship, only full-time.

On another note, Twitter makes financial models??

------
tlrobinson
More like "Founder's Bitch"?

Seriously though, what a euphemistic job title.

------
anamax
Andy Grove's executive assistants often became Intel executives.

------
zack
the plus side is that you get your foot in the door; the minus side is that it
sucks, you won't have any autonomy or creativity, and if twitter never really
makes anything happen you are really, really fucked.

that being said, i have a strong intuition that twitter _will_ succeed and
this would be a great way to get some equity. but at employee count=25...

~~~
babul
Even if twitter fails, you will still have a a network of
people/friends/contacts and experience that will be invaluable to you.

Even at employee #25+, given a significant rise in twitters value, you will
still do well (e.g. the first employees at other services such as
Amazon/Ebay/Paypal/other, which engaged in alternate or disruptive technology
in thier time, did very well).

Beside all that, it is much more fun to do things that can fail and walk a
differnt path.

